

LocalVox Buys Postling - adelevie
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/01/localvox-buys-postling-to-give-smbs-a-one-stop-shop-for-social-media-management-local-marketing/

======
pixelmonkey
Some background: Postling was founded by an ex-Amazon product manager, David
Lifson and the two original technical co-founders of Etsy, Haim Schoppick &
Chris Maguire.

It was originally developed at Dreamit Ventures, the accelerator program in
Philadelphia, in 2009. They worked alongside my startup (<http://parse.ly>),
Jack & Russ of SeatGeek (<http://seatgeek.com>), Matt & Burak of Tidal
(<http://tid.al>), and a few other early-stage companies.

After the summer in Philadelphia, they relocated to NYC just like we did. They
are some of the nicest guys who worked tirelessly on their company for several
years, building up a customer base and strong following in the market. They
took a methodical approach: built an MVP, launched it to customers, and
iterated it in response to customer feedback.

This acquisition is a nice, soft landing for the company and the founders.

